
34 digits, the most precise standalone hand-held calculator on earth - mikesters
https://www.swissmicros.com/?intro=prototype_dm42
======
steaminghacker
does this mean the code will be open source and we can hack it around. i like
the idea of adding my own functions to the ROM.

~~~
mikesters
yes, we're planning to release some sort of an SDK for it

~~~
steaminghacker
That would certainly be excellent and well received. thanks.

